# Vegetable Challenge



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

The question was raised on one of the Diabetic boards about vegetables and making them more interesting....Now, I love vegetables in most shapes and forms so I posted a vegetable challenge...then I thought, why not steal recipes ---- I mean request recipes from my friends at Chef Talk?

This is one of my favorite vegetable recipes...

*Roasted Vegetables Procencal*

8 ounces medium or large mushrooms, halved
1 large zucchini, cut into 1 inch pieces, halved
1 large yellow squash, cut into 1 inch pieces and halved
1 large red or green bell pepper cut into 1 inch pieces
1 small red onion, cut into 1/4 inch slices, separated into rings
3 Tablespoons olive oil
2 large cloves of garlic, minced
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp dried thyme leaves
1/2 tsp salt [optional]
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
4 large plum tomatoes, quartered

Heat oven to 425 F. In a 13x9 pan, combine all the vegetables except the tomatoes. Add the olive oil and herbs, salt and pepper, toss to coat. Bake 15 minutes, stir in tomatoes. Continue baking 5 to 10 minutes until vegetables are tender.

This is excellent served with pasta....but a dandy dish on it's own. You can certainly substitute some vegetables. Eggplant works nicely in here also. Very delicious and very healthy!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I love playing with vegetables.
We have discussed vegetarian dishes a number of times on cheftalk.

If it's interesting you want, Then it's interesting you'll get.

Arugula noodles with smoked yellow tomatoes sauce, black olives and roasted garlic purre. I nice rosata or rose sancerre would work well here.

Or how about this...Pea prouts, shiitake mushrooms, pickled cucumabers and tofu stir fry with jasmine rice, miso sauce and coriander juice. A well oaked white Burgundy or Chardonnay 

Roasted beet salad with empire apples, watercress and roasted poblano vinaigrette. sauvingnon blanc.

cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Those ideas sound great, Brad!

But you are going to make me work out recipes on my own....sigh. Here I was all set to just "borrow" the minds of the wonderful chefs here.

BTW, I don't think these have to be vegetarian. We are talking vegetables more generally here.

Thanks!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jicama and pepper salad.

1 head bibb lettuce
1 orange bell pepper, cut into rings
1 red bell pepper, cut into rings
1 yellow bell pepper cut into rings
1 green bell pepper cut into rings
1 purple bell pepper cut into rings
3/4 # jicama peeled and cut into strips.
1 medium red onion, thinly sliced and seperated into rings.

Tear the lettuce into bit size pieces and prepare a bed on each plate. Overlap the differnt color pepper rings and weave the jicama slices through the peppers.
I serve this with a creamy serrano dressing

1 teaspoon dijon mustard
1/4 teaspoon tarragon
1 garlic clove
1/4 teaspoon suger
1 to 2 serranos
S&P to taste
1 large egg yolk
fresh parsley
3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1/2 cup olive oil.
In a blender combine the mustard, tarragon, garlic,suger (nancy you could sub out the suger)chillies and S&P. Process. blend in the egg yolk, parlsy and lime juice, pour in the oil and your all set.

also a tasty dressing for chilled seafood
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You want recipes ???
Ha, surely you jest.
These are my guarded secrets (Just kidding) I will write them later for you Navcy, I promise


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

That jicama salad sounds wonderful! And you know, if my aunt hadn't introduced me to jicama, I wouldn't have had any idea what you were talking about.  I regularly put it in my salads now.

I would also like some vegetable recipes. I must admit that vegatables stump me somewhat. Anyone out there have some fairly simple side dish type recipes they wouldn't mind sharing? Time consuming is ok, just not anything really complex. I'm not a chef...yet.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Nancy

In Greece we use almost all the vegetables in preparing casseroles. They are our "summer" food because we have fresh tomatos to create tomato sauces and after you have your food you take a good amount of feta cheese, you squeeze it with your fork and you eat it with a loaf of bread :lips: 
(Mezzaluna I hope that someone showed to you that !)

So, spinach with rice
cabbage with rice or make cabbage dolmades
Eggplant torte ( I have won in an eggplant culinary contest with that recipe ) 
Eggplant casserole
Potatos in the oven with lemon sauce
Horn shaped green peppers stuffed with feta cheese
Beet salad ( with yughurt and wallnuts :lips: )
Roasted eggplants with yoghurt sauce and tomato sauce lips: )
Zuccini, eggplants, green peppers in the casserole with tomato sauce
Couliflower in the casserole with red sauce

If you find something interesting give me a signal, you will have your recipe riiiiiiiight away


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

What about mallorquin tumbet? Layers of sliced potatoes, aubergine (eggplant), courgette (zuchinni - I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong)with a homemade tomato sauce poured on top. it's then baked in the oven
Vegetable cous-cous. There MUST be a recipe for that on the Morrocan food threads
Wild mushroom risottos with parmesan cheese. Or orzottos using pearl barley instead of rice.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Don't forget you can smoke all those vegies too. Even throwing some wet shavings in foil when grilling add wonderful flavor. I'm happiest when the smoker is full and I'm doing veges. Eggplant, all sorts of squash,tomatoes,oso onions,garlic,corn,mushrooms etc. Sliced and presented on a platter with the best balsamic you can afford drizzeled on top, and now a warm smoked boule.
 :chef: :smiles: :smoking: :smoking:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Glazed Carrots with Dill.
take some carrots and cut them batonnet, cook them until al dente, then melt some butter in a pan, and toss the carrots until coated with the butter, and toss in a bunch of minced fresh dill weed.

Broccoli Mornay.
Cut some broccoli in florets, cook to al dente, place in a hotel pan, nappe with sauce mornay, sprinkle with paprika, and broil for a couple of minutes to brown the tops and also to make sure the brocolli is still hot, because it will get cold fast in the process of placing it in the pan and topping with the sauce.

Green Beans Paysanne.
Saute some chopped bacon until almost done, add some pearl onions to the pan and when they are almost done, add in some blanched green beans and saute until done.

hope this helps.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks for the good ideas so far!

Especially thanks for the _recipes_ coolJ. 

Love ya'll....these will help!

Nancy


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Roasted corn, Poblano and black bean salad

4 ears of corn, off the cob
2 fresh poblano peppers, seeded
1 medium white onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 each red bell and green bell pepper
2 medium tomatoes, seeded and chopped
salt/pepper
1 14 oz. can black beans, drained
Sherry vinegar and olive oil mixed to your taste
Ancho chili powder and Chipotle chili powder to your taste

In a dry skillet, (cast iron if you have it), heat to medium, add the corn and roast til the corn begins to char; add about 1T oil, the poblano pepper, onion, garlic, red and green bell pepper saute over medium high heat, til onions begin to brown on edges; add tomatoes, and ancho and chipotle powders, and salt/pepper. Cook another minute or so, til the tomatoes soften.

Place mixture in a large bowl to cool down. When lukewarm, add the drained black beans, sherry vinegar and olive oil, and adjust seasonings to your taste.

This is great either on a salad plate with some colorful greens underneath, or as a 'wrap' with a flour tortilla and some shredded Monterey Jack or Queso Quesadilla cheese.

I have some more, but my coach is turning into a pumpkin and I must go to bed!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Athenaeus! I can't believe I missed the last line of your post!!!!

I want all 3 of those eggplant recipes - I love eggplant!!!!!

And anything else you care to share  

Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmm where shall I start from...

From the most easy one 

Let's say Nancy that you have prepared a nice home made pizza and you have 2-3 tsps tomato sauce left and you have 2 or even 1 eggplant in your fridge...

Cut your eggplant into cubes or stripes ( whatever youlike) 
Proceed to the the " removing the bitter liquid" method 
Grill the eggplant cubes , brushing then occasionaly with olive oil.
When they are ready, place them in you plate
Cover them with 3 tbsp of yoghurt
Add the tomato sauce on the yoghurt.
Sprinkle some chopped parley andyou are ready!

easy , healthy , low cab 

*Eggplant casserole*

In Greece we have a varity of eggplants that are horn shaped and they are very sweet in taste.

If you have those too , I suggest to prefer those

They are soooo easy.
In a big casserole heat half cup of virgin olive oil
Add your eggplants and saute them until their skin starts to become brown...
Add 2 cups ( at least, I add more) of tomato juice
Reduce the heat and let your casserole boil for 40min in peace
Do not stir because you will mash the eggplants. Instead of stirring take the casserole with both hands and shake it 
Add 1 clove of garlic, salt peper and mucho fresh parsley 

Do you want to pig-out ??? I am sure you do!!

So, when it's ready and you have turned off the heat and while it's still hot , open you fridge and pick up whatever cheese you have ,( cream cheese is excluded of course) cut it with your hands over the casserole and wait until it melts ...
I do this with feta cheese althought gruyere or my beloved parmesana with do just fine...

Where are you coming to Greece BTW ???? 

:chef:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Its easy to make. Hard to spell. Feel free to correct me. I run a restaurant, not a spelling bee!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

i was going to suggest that Peachcreek, but i couldn't spell it either!! :lol:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

27" VEGETABLE SALAD WITH JEAN-GEORGES

This tasty, nutritious, and innovative recipe, brought to us by renowned chef Jean-Georges Vongerichten, has an exceedingly simple foundation: blanched fresh vegetables. Jean-Georges likes to use unusual baby varieties such as French breakfast radishes, pink carrots, and purple kohlrabi, but regular-size vegetables cut into small pieces are equally suitable. Of course, you aren’t required to use twenty-seven different vegetables, either—the idea is to incorporate a variety of flavors and colors. 

RECIPE
“27” Vegetable Salad
Serves 10 to 12 

So as not to discolor the water, always blanch light-colored vegetables before darker ones.

Coarse salt
14 cups mixed baby vegetables
1 cup chopped fresh chives
1/4 cup grapeseed oil
1/4 cup water
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
Pinch of cayenne pepper
10 medium shiitake mushroom caps, chopped
Freshly ground pepper
2 cups mixed small tomatoes
1 1/2 cups mixed herbs and edible flowers 


1. Bring two large pots of salted water to a boil. Prepare an ice-water bath; set aside. If using red beets, blanch in one pot, and transfer to water bath to prevent any further cooking. Remove from ice bath, and drain. Set aside. Discard blanching water as it will discolor any additional vegetables. In the second pot, blanch the remaining vegetables separately, beginning with the lightest in color and proceeding to the darkest in color, until just tender. Transfer to ice bath. Remove, and drain. Set aside. 

2. In a blender, combine chives, grapeseed oil, and salt. Puree until smooth. Let rest until mixture has settled. Strain through a fine sieve, and set chive oil aside. 

3. In a small saucepan, bring 1/4 cup water and 4 tablespoons butter to a boil. Season with salt and cayenne. Divide remaining 2 tablespoons butter between two large skillets. Heat over medium heat until melted. Divide mushrooms between skillets, and sauté until tender. Season with salt. Pour half the butter-and-water mixture into each skillet. Divide vegetables between skillets, and cook until just heated through. Season with salt and pepper. Add tomatoes, and toss to combine. Transfer vegetable mixture to a large platter. Top with herbs and flowers. Drizzle with chive oil. Serve immediately. 

:lips:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wonderful!

Thanks--- always willing to steal --- I mean borrow more ideas....but I hate ratatouille or however it is spelled.

Hey Brad...didn't you promise a few more recipes?

Athenaeus...I'd love to come to Greece...don't see it happening soon. Can't even find my way to Virginia. Thought you were coming here? Come to Wyoming and I'll take you out to the Buffalo ranch!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yes Nancy I did...I am a man of my word. I will write for you.
patience is a virtue, my friend.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

:blush: Patience is my middle name, friend.

Well, not really. But I try.

Thanks.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

*Roasted Radishes with Soy and Sesame Seeds*
Serves 4 as a side dish

20 medium radishes, trimmed 
1 1/2 tablespoons roasted peanut oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 medium scallions, sliced thin
1 tablespoon sesame seeds, toasted

Preheat the oven to 425°F. Unless very small, halve the radishes lengthwise from stem to root end. Toss them with the oil on a large rimmed baking sheet. Roast, turning once or twice, until the radishes are tender and beginning to brown, about 25 minutes. Remove the radishes from the oven (but do not turn it off).

Drizzle the soy sauce over the radishes and sprinkle with the scallions. Toss well and continue roasting for 5 minutes longer. Turn the radishes and any juices on the baking sheet into a serving bowl. Sprinkle with the sesame seeds and serve immediately.

Jack Bishop's Vegetables Every Day

*Stir Fried Asparagus and Basil with Spicy Orange Sauce*
Serves 4 as a side dish

1/3 cup orange juice
1 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes, or to taste
1 1/2 pounds asparagus
4 teaspoons roasted peanut oil
2 medium garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon fresh gingerroot, minced
1/2 cup packed fresh basil leaves

Combine the orange juice, soy sauce, and hot red pepper flakes in a small bowl and set aside.

Snap off the tough ends of the asparagus. If the asparagus are thin, cut them on the diagonal into 2-inch pieces. If the asparagus are average or thicker, cut the spears in half lengthwise.

Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a large nonstick skillet set over high heat. When the oil is shimmering but not smoking, add the asparagus and stir-fry for 2 minutes. Push the asparagus to the sides of the pan and place the garlic and ginger in the center. Drizzle the remaining 1 teaspoon oil over the garlic and ginger. Cook until fragrant, about 20 seconds. Add the orange juice mixture, toss to coat well, and cover. Cook until the asparagus are tender, 2 to 3 minutes, depending on the thickness of the spears. Remove the cover and add the basil. Stir-fry until the sauce has reduced to a thick glaze, about 30 seconds. Serve immediately.

Jack Bishop's Vegetables Every Day

*Roasted Vegetable Torte*
6 Servings

2 zucchini, cut into 1/4 inch slices
1 red onion, cut into 1/4 inch slices
1 teaspoon garlic, minced
4 tablespoons olive oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground
2 red bell peppers, halved and seeded
2 yellow bell peppers, halved and seeded
1 eggplant, cut into 1/4 inch slices
1/2 cup Parmesan, freshly grated

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Cook the zucchini, onions, garlic and 2 tablespoons olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium heat for 10 minutes until the zucchini is tender. Season with salt and pepper. Brush the red and yellow peppers and eggplant qith olive oil, season with salt and pepper and roast on a baking sheet for 30 to 40 minutes, until soft but not browned.

In a 6 inch cake pan, place each vegetable in a single overlapping layer, sprinkling Parmesan cheese and salt and pepper to taste between each of the layers of vegetables. Begin with half of the eggplant, then layer half of the zucchini and onions, then all of the red peppers, then all of the yellow peppers, then the rest of the zucchini and onions and finally the rest of the eggplant. Cover the top of the vegetables with a six inch round of parchment paper or waxed paper. Place a six-inch flat disk, another cake pan or the bottom of a false bottom tart pan, on top and weight it with a heavy jar. Place on a plate or baking sheet, it will leak, and chill completely. Drain the liquids, place on a platter and serve at room temperature.

The Barefoot Contessa


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Have I mentioned eggplant puree?? ( Sorry I don't have a French keyboard to use the accent needed here)

I might use your help with that

I had this at a restaurant as a side dish to casserole or barbecued meat

This is how I do it

I squash an eggplant baked in the oven and I mix it with some creme bechamel...

Any other ideas how to create eggplant puree?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

"Root Vegetable Risotto"

Peel and dice (medium) as many different root vegetables as you can find (ie. sweet potato, potato, turnip, parsnip, rutatabaga, celery root, etc.) Blanch each of these separately and cool. In a large saute pan sweat minced garlic and diced onion, add the root veg and saute briefly. Add cream, and reduce to coat all the veg., stirring lightly so not to break up the veg too much. Season with salt, pepper, a little nutmeg, and stir in a little parmesan. This is an extremely rich dish that I find goes well with garlic roasted pork loin or duck confit.


----------

